# Goodbye to my beautiful floof-y Pia



## Mister Baddabing (Oct 7, 2020)

Pia came into my life rather unexpectedly. I heard through a friend that an elderly woman about to enter hospice was looking to re-home her 3 year old Ragdoll cat. Having lost my Ragdoll, Louie, a few years back, I jumped at the chance to get another. When I went to see the cat, it was obvious she wasn't a Ragdoll, but a Persian mix. I was making excuses in my head on how to say thanks, but no thanks. Then she plopped Pia in my arms. She was a big, floof-y, gentle, silky-soft purr factory and I was smitten. I took her home, and Pia was the best cuddle cat ever, burying her head into my chest, kneading and purring while I pet her.

Unfortunately, not all stories have a happy ending. Just two years after bringing her home she was diagnosed with an aggressive cancer. I said goodbye to her yesterday. I only had her for a little while, but that little cat left some big paw prints on my heart. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss. That's an adorable picture of her. Pia ended up in the right pair of loving arms and she knew only love in her short life.


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

I too am sorry for your loss of Pia. She is quite a beautiful cat and glad she could spent part of her life with you. May she indeed rest in peace.


----------

